# 4-Pin und 8-Pin (4+4)



## Stubenhocker2 (7. Februar 2018)

Ahoi zusammen

Ich bin relativ unerfahren damit einen Desktop aus den Komponenten selbst zusammenzustellen, bin letztlich aber mehr oder weniger in Zugzwang geraten. Meine GTX 760 hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich hab darauf eine GTX 1070 Mini ITX bestellt. Ich hab mich zwar einige Zeit umgeschaut, ob das mit meinen restlichen Komponenten auch kompatibel ist, hab aber offenbar die PCIe-Anschlüsse vom Netzteil übersehen, resp. nicht bemerkt. Mein Hauptaugenmerk war da eher auf den x16 Slots.

Jedenfalls braucht die 1070 einen 8-Pin-Stecker vom Netzteil und ich habe aktuell nur 6 Pins, daher muss wohl ein neues Netzteil hin. Bisher ziehe ich dieses hier von be quiet in Betracht. be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Allerdings bin ich nun was die Anschlüsse am Mainboard angeht unsicher. Aktuell habe ich da einen 4-Pin-Stecker, das oben genannte Netzteil hat aber bei den meisten Händlern einen 8-Pin-Stecker (4+4). Kann ich mit so einem Stecker auf mein Mainboard gehen? Anders gefragt, sind 4+4 zwei separate Stränge, die ich unabhängig brauchen kann oder nicht? Mainboard ist ein MEDION MS-7848.

Grüsse und besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2018)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum Stubenhocker2,

Der 8-PIN Anschluss vom Netzteil zum Mainboard ist immer aufgeteilt in 4+4, weil einfache Boards mit wenigen PCIe Anschlüssen nur 4-PIN benötigen. Alles gut so. Erst ab dem zweiten, der dann EPS genannt wird, ist es ein fester 8-PIN Stecker, der nicht passen würde. 

Frage 1: Welches netzteil hast du jetzt genau, mach notfalls ein Foto vom Aufkleber
Frage 2: MEDION MS-7848 ist erstmal nicht so gut, weil OEM Mainboiards in der Regel abgespeckte BIOS haben in denen oft nur exakt die Konfiguration läuft, in der es zu kaufen war. Hast Du vor dem kauf der Grafikkarte geklärt, ob das funktioniert? Keine Panik, es wird schon laufen, aber es wäre ärgerlich wenn nicht Ich würde, wenn Du weißt wie man das macht, ein BIOS update vorschlagen und zumindest das neueste Bios aufspielen, welches aber auch schon fünf Jahre alt ist, da von 2013
MEDION - Treiber Download

Ansonsten wäre es gut zu wissen, was Du sonst alles verkaut hast, also CPU, Laufewerke, Kühlung. Vielleicht finden wir für kleines Geld noch die eine oder andere Optimierung. Ein Foto mit offenem Seitenteil ist immer gut.


----------



## Stubenhocker2 (7. Februar 2018)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!

Viel mehr als das was auf dem Aufkleber steht, weiss ich leider nicht über das Netzteil.
Was das Medion-Board angeht, habe ich da vor dem Kauf der Karte tatsächlich etwas in die Richtung gefunden.

Gelost:  Medion Mainboards (MS-7797 und MS-7848) akzeptiere... - MEDION Service Community

Die entsprechende Einstellung im BIOS habe ich dann heute vor dem Einbau der Karte auch vorgenommen, respektive war sie bereits richtig, da ich den PC ursprünglich mit Windows 7 gekauft habe. Beim booten mit der neuen Karte kam dann nur die Meldung "Power down and connect the PCIe power cables for this graphics card", daher habe ich das so interpretiert, dass die Karte bei richtigem Anschluss wenigstens mit dem Board zusammen läuft. Vielleicht war ich da ja aber auch schon zu optimistisch.

BIOS-Update werde ich dann die nächsten Tage mal angehen. Angehängt noch ein weiteres Bild vom PC mit allen Komponenten, da ist allerdings noch die alte GTX 760 drauf.

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790 3.6GHz
An die Laufwerke kann ich mich aus dem Stegreif gerade nicht mehr erinnern, da muss ich die Tage nochmal genauer drauf schauen. Mein Budget ist aber auch eher schon ausgeschöpft, wobei ich die Grafikkarte allenfalls zurücksenden könnte, wenn es da eine deutlich  klügere Wahl gibt mit der gegebenen Situation.


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Februar 2018)

Bei solchen Fertig Pc`s kann man dir leider wenig Hoffnung machen das so eine Graka laufen wird mit dem aktuellen Bios.Hardwareseitg ist das sicherlich kompatibel,weil PCIe Slot vorhanden,aber was den Support angeht ist das selten bis garnicht vorhanden bei neuer Hardware.
Das letzte Bios wird wohl schon sehr alt sein,selbst wenn es noch ein Update gibt.Die Platform ist halt auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
Solange die Graka nicht läuft könntest du zumindest die Onboard Grafik der CPU nutzen,wenn das Board überhaupt einen Monitoranschluss hat


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2018)

Stubenhocker2 schrieb:


> ...Gelost:  Medion Mainboards (MS-7797 und MS-7848) akzeptiere... - MEDION Service Community....


Hört sich gut an 

Das Netzteil ist etwas gutes aus dem Hause FSP, uwar etwas älter und mit einer einheitlichen Regelung für alle drei Spannungen, aber trotzdem gut. Es hat immerhin 384W auf der 12V Schiene, das würde völlig ausreichen für einen nicht übertakteten i7-4790 (80W) , übertakten geht mit Deinem H87 Chip auf dem Mainboard auch nicht, und der Grafikkarte mit 150W. Die GTX 760 hat mehr Strom genommen.

Bevor Du das Geld in das sinnvolle Netzteil steckst, kannst Du mit diesem Adapter kurzzeitig testen, ob alles läuft und ob Dir die Karte überhaupt gefällt, denn es wird mit nur einem Lüfter unter Belastung laut werden. Langfristig ist das neue Netzteil aber sehr gut, man könnte auch ein neueres E11 nehmen:
Adapter: DeLOCK 8-Pin EPS12V Stecker auf 2x 4-Pin IDE Molex Stecker Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prnzipiell wird die Belüftung in Deinem Rechner Probleme machen. Aktuell entlüftet nur das Netzteil, das ist für 250W Abwärme wenig und gerade, wenn es ein gutes BeQuiet Netzteil wird, das mit 200U/min Lüfterdrehzahl nun wirklich nicht viel herausfördert, wird es im Gehäuse zu warm werden. Hinten muss also ein ausblasender Lüfter installiert werden. Da sollte mit etwas Glück ein 120mm Lüfter passen, mit Pech nur eine 92mm Variante. Wie kommt die Luft vorne ins Gehäuse? Ist da noch ein verstekter Lüfter und hast Du so eine Seitenteil mit Trichter zum CPU-Kühler? 

Hinten würde ich einen dieser Lüfter nehmen, wenn es günstig sein soll, teurer geht natürlich immer, aber diese reichen völlig. Den betreibt man dann mit einem Y-Adapter parallel zum CPU Lüfter.
92mm Arctic F9 PWM PST, 92mm (AFACO-090P0-GBA01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
120mm Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann viel erfolg mit der Inbetriebnahme!


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2018)

Kauf dir einen Adapter von 6 Pin PCIe auf 8 Pin PCIe. Das sollte reichen. Das Kabel und der Stecker sollten dabei nicht überlastet werden.


----------



## Stubenhocker2 (8. Februar 2018)

Ein weiterer Lüfter ist soweit ich das sehen kann nicht eingebaut, aber der sichtbare auf dem Mainboard (gehe davon aus das ist der für die CPU, wie du sagst) hat so einen Trichter zur Seite des Gehäuses, wo von aussen Luft angesogen wird, ja. Das Gitter hinten reicht wohl leider nur für die besagten 92mm, aber mit etwas Geräuschen kann ich eigentlich gut leben.

Der Y-Adapter geht dann vom Netzteil einmal auf den CPU-Lüfter und einmal auf den neuen, nehme ich an? Mir fällt gerade auf, dass der Anschluss vom CPU-Lüfter zwar 4 Pins hat, aber in 2x2 angeordnet . Die Y-Adapterkabel die ich finde und scheinbar das 500W NT von be quiet aber 4x1 in einer Reihe. Gibt's irgendwelche asymmetrische Y-Adapterkabel mit 4x1 am "Eingang" und einmal 4x1, sowie einmal 2x2 am "Ausgang"? Generell bin ich noch etwas verwirrt, was für ein wirkliches Format, die Lüfter nun brauchen.

Beim 92mm steht PWM, das NT dagegen gibt nur P8 (P4+4) an.

EDIT: Den Lüfter separat am NT anschliessen geht nicht? Ich seh gerade, dass bei diesem sowieso ein 4-Pin PWM Kabel mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2018)

Wie?
Ich dachte, du brauchst einen Stecker für die Grafikkarte, weil die einen 8 Pin benötigt?
Der 8 Pin ATX Stecker für den CPU Sockel hat nichts mit dem PCIe 8 Pin Stecker zu tun. *Nicht *verwechseln.


----------



## Stubenhocker2 (8. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hinten würde ich einen dieser Lüfter nehmen, wenn es günstig sein soll, teurer geht natürlich immer, aber diese reichen völlig. Den betreibt man dann mit einem Y-Adapter parallel zum CPU Lüfter.
> 92mm Arctic F9 PWM PST, 92mm (AFACO-090P0-GBA01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 120mm Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ich hab mich auf das hier bezogen. Also angenommen, ich besorge mir neues das neue NT und einen Lüfter hinten am Gehäuse, damit es nicht zu heiss wird. Müsste diese Lüfter unbedingt parallel mit dem CPU-Lüfter betrieben werden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2018)

Stubenhocker2 schrieb:


> Müsste diese Lüfter unbedingt parallel mit dem CPU-Lüfter betrieben werden?


Neeeeein, ich fand auf dem Mainboard nur keinen weiteren Lüfteranschluss. Vielleicht ist da ja einer. Ansonsten nimmt man fest 5V, 7V oder 12V. Die Idee mit dem Parallel zur CPUs hat den Vorteil dass sie PWM regelt wären


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2018)

Zusammengefasst: du holst dir zunächst den Adapter, den interessierterUser in #5 verlinkt hat. Damit testest du die GraKa. Wenn alles funktioniert, holst du dir bei Gelegenheit das ebenfalls verlinkte Netzteil. Das wirst du in den nächsten mind. 5 Jahren auch bei einem eventuellen neuen Rechner problemlos weiter verwenden können.

Zur Lüftersituation: ich habe mal nach Fotos von deinem Board (MS-7848 war doch richtig, oder?) und bin hier fündig geworden: Suche Infos zu OEM-Platine Medion/Micro-Star MS7848 Ver. 1.0

Da ist klar zu sehen, dass der Anschluss CPU_FAN1 (im Bild oben links, eingebaut dann eher oben rechts) vier Pins “in Reihe“ hat. Du könntest nun ein Adapterkabel kaufen, um von diesem Anschluss aus sowohl den CPU-Lüfter als auch weitere Gehäuselüfter zu betreiben. Ein oder maximal zwei, würde ich empfehlen. Die würden nicht am Netzteil angeschlossen, nur an dem entsprechenden Adapterkabel. Und liefen dann parallel zum CPU-Lüfter. Also dreht der hoch, drehen sie auch hoch und umgekehrt. Zumindest wenn sie PWM-geregelt sind, also eine im Betrieb variable Drehzahl haben (4-Pin Anschluss).

Die Alternative wären Lüfter mit fester, von der angelegten Spannung abhängiger Drehzahl. Die würdest du direkt am Netzteil anschließen - könntest aber noch Spannungsadapter dazwischen stecken, damit die Lüfter nicht immer auf 12V und damit absoluten Höchsttouren laufen. Aber erstmal bräuchtest du dafür keine weiteren Adapterkabel, alles nötige sollte den Lüftern beiliegen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte das ganze nochmal etwas sortieren für dich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2018)

Naja, wenn das NEtzteil eh nur 6pin PCIe hat, ists entweder ziemlich mies oder alt.

Und da machts dann mehr Sinn, erst mal das Netzteil zu tauschen...


----------

